# No gas after start up. Max starts, then dies immediately.



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

Please help! 1997 Nissan Maxima SE Automatic, 128K. 
My problem is that after sitting overnight, or all day after work, the car starts, but then dies immediately. It starts right back up and then dies immediately repeatedly, and then after the 3rd attempt and a little gas, it stays on and operates normally. No codes or CEL.
It sounds like a fuel issue to me, but doesn't seem like a bad relay, fuel pump, pressure regulator, or injector. Any suggestions??? Fuel Filter? IAC?
I used to have an old Volvo, and they have fuel pump check valves that actually preload gas into the cylander when you shut off the engine so that there is gas in there ready to go upon the next start. Is there anything comparable to that in these maximas? It seems as if the car is getting no gas immediately after initial start up, but then works normally after the 3rd start/stall.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd try changing the fuel filter. If its the original one, with 128k on it, its probably getting gunked up and should be changed.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm actually having the exact same issue as Sanford. Except mine will start the 1st or 2nd time if I give it gas, and mine also smells of gas alot right upon start-up, for about 5-10 minutes (even during driving) ... purchased the fuel filter already, but my husband and I can't seem to get our hands into the tiny space where the screw - like thing is to change .. any suggestions, or is there a diagram on here for doing such a thing? 
I feel silly even asking ... but this really is a tricky little booger to get to!


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ... I have a 96' Maxima, sorry.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I know its a tight space to get to. It definitely helps to remove the Air intake filter box. Also if its the original fuel filter its going to be hard to get off. I ended up cutting the fuel hose on the bottom side where it goes into the filter. And I replaced the Maxima fuel filter with one from a 90-96 300ZX. Its a little bigger and offers more filtering.


----------

